# 2014 Jetta SE Auto Transmision issue



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a 2014 Jetta SE with the 1.8t motor and im not new to VWs at all but the transmission seems to act funny..

It shifts from 1st to 2nd kind of hard and funny. It will shift out of 1st gear and then right after if shifts into somthing again and jerks the whole car. then from 2nd on its fine. Also it seems as if the car doesn't know what gear to put it in during traffic and its has a very hard engagement at low speeds. i bought the car used and the dealer i bought it from said they found nothing wrong with it. Also contacted VWoA and they said there is nothing they can do. The car is still in factory warranty being it has only 40k miles. Pretty much my question is if anyone has noticed this? or this is normal lol.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

03boosted18 said:


> I have a 2014 Jetta SE with the 1.8t motor and im not new to VWs at all but the transmission seems to act funny..
> 
> It shifts from 1st to 2nd kind of hard and funny. It will shift out of 1st gear and then right after if shifts into somthing again and jerks the whole car. then from 2nd on its fine. Also it seems as if the car doesn't know what gear to put it in during traffic and its has a very hard engagement at low speeds. i bought the car used and the dealer i bought it from said they found nothing wrong with it. Also contacted VWoA and they said there is nothing they can do. The car is still in factory warranty being it has only 40k miles. Pretty much my question is if anyone has noticed this? or this is normal lol.


There was a transmission software update for this issue. I had the same problem on my '14 Jetta and experienced it in a '14 loaner Passat. I never had it updated since I got rid of Jetta after about a year. My current Passat doesn't not have this issue. Press your dealer for the update. It'll make a world of difference.


----------



## Samos95 (Apr 5, 2016)

You don't know how relieved I am to find someone else with the exact same issue...

I've had my Jetta ('14 SE) to VW twice so far about this issue. First time they did a transmission update, second time they reset the transmission so it would re-learn. Nothing has fixed it so far. It happens mostly once the car has warmed up, and it's right at 10mph for me. It jerks the car and the RPMs drop by about 200 immediately. Rush hour traffic is a nightmare, I usually have to go into sport (it only happens in drive). I've been fighting with VW about this since everything software related hasn't worked yet and started to do some research on my own, here's what I found:

I'm lucky enough to have a friend with a VAGCOM, so we hooked it up and went around driving. Right at 10mph while in 2nd gear is when the torque converter "slips" and then closes. Right when it slips is when the car jerks. This doesn't happen in sport mode, it keeps the torque converter open past 10mph. According to VCDS I have the 09G transmission. Googling around some, I found that there is a known issue with the 09G transmission where the valve body usually ends up needing to be replaced. It's mostly on the older models ('09 and before), so maybe this is a different generation transmission and is completely unrelated.

Hopefully I sound like I know what I'm talking about, at least a little bit. Maybe VW just hasn't been properly updating my transmission. I also have the issue where at lower speeds it kind of doesn't know what gear to put it in and then has really hard engagement, but it doesn't usually bother me as much. I'm at 33k miles so plenty under warranty.

I'll be able to bring it back to VW in about two weeks so we'll see what they say, but I basically got the same response you've been getting. It's not throwing an fault code, so they won't do anything about it.


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

I just made a post a few days ago asking about this. My car does the exact same thing: 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T auto with Tiptronic (31,800 miles). It only acts up in drive as well. I'm at the dealer now for the horn going out, they mentioned a few reflashes I need, one being a transmission so I will update if that helps.

***Update***
New horn installed. 😄
There were two recall software updates.
1. Recall 37J2 TCM Software
37302599 37H3 DSG Software
The only difference I noticed with this one is: when you let off of the brake pedal, the car now inches forward. Before there was a slight delay and then the car jumped forward. Shifting from first to second in drive still feels like a manual when you let the clutch out too soon so no changes there.
2. Recall 45D7 TPMS/ESC Software
45602599 45D7 TPMS/ESC Software
At this time, I don't know what this changed. I will research it later on here and Google.


----------



## Samos95 (Apr 5, 2016)

Was that recall information on any paperwork? I might have to dig mine out again. I don't remember them giving me any specifics other than that it was updated.


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Samos95 said:


> Was that recall information on any paperwork? I might have to dig mine out again. I don't remember them giving me any specifics other than that it was updated.


Yes, it was on the paperwork they sent home with me.


----------



## Samos95 (Apr 5, 2016)

gd1R said:


> Yes, it was on the paperwork they sent home with me.


Looks like they updated me to 3C09 TCM last time I was there, which was in February. Has your update improved anything?


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Samos95 said:


> Looks like they updated me to 3C09 TCM last time I was there, which was in February. Has your update improved anything?


Read my post above about the change I noticed.

Also when I typed my vin in on safecars.gov, no recall showed up yet they had two updates when I went in.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the exact same problem as you guys, 1st to 2nd gear is hard shift and rough downshifts sometimes . No codes and no updates two different dealers. I'm kinda out of options here. 


Sent from my phonei..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gd1R said:


> Read my post above about the change I noticed.
> 
> Also when I typed my vin in on safecars.gov, no recall showed up yet they had two updates when I went in.


ECM/TCM updates will not show up on the recall site unless they are safety recalls.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

03boosted18 said:


> I have the exact same problem as you guys, 1st to 2nd gear is hard shift and rough downshifts sometimes . No codes and no updates two different dealers. I'm kinda out of options here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my phonei..


open a case w/ VWoA


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

DasCC said:


> open a case w/ VWoA


I did they told me to bring it to the dealer. And I got nowhere with it. I took it to two different ones


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

03boosted18 said:


> I did they told me to bring it to the dealer. And I got nowhere with it. I took it to two different ones


From what I've gathered, all of the '14 jettas are like this. Possibly something to do with they way they are programmed to shift for better gas mileage?

I dunno???


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

gd1R said:


> From what I've gathered, all of the '14 jettas are like this. Possibly something to do with they way they are programmed to shift for better gas mileage?
> 
> I dunno???


It kinda sucks lol


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

03boosted18 said:


> It kinda sucks lol


Yes it does :banghead:

Drive in sport or Tiptronic like I do, I only use D on the highway now. I drove 50 miles on the interstate with cruise set at 80MPH and got 43.6 miles per gallon. Was awesome 😎


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

I can confirm this issue on my 2014 Jetta. The TCM was reflashed at the dealer 02/2016, but the transmission still shifts oddly between first and second in D mode.


----------



## Samos95 (Apr 5, 2016)

Last time I went in the service manager told me he had heard of other people having issues with "rough shifting in lower gears", but it sounded like he didn't really know any specifics about it, and no one really knew what to do other than check for an update, reset the TCM so it would re-learn, and send me on my way. Two weeks and I'll be taking a trip to the dealer, this will be visit #3. So I'll see what they say and go from there.

I find it weird that for some people an update fixes the problem, but then others it makes absolutely no difference.


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Samos95 said:


> Last time I went in the service manager told me he had heard of other people having issues with "rough shifting in lower gears", but it sounded like he didn't really know any specifics about it, and no one really knew what to do other than check for an update, reset the TCM so it would re-learn, and send me on my way. Two weeks and I'll be taking a trip to the dealer, this will be visit #3. So I'll see what they say and go from there.
> 
> I find it weird that for some people an update fixes the problem, but then others it makes absolutely no difference.


Update didn't fix the way mine shifts in low gears. Also, these aren't DSG transmissions so I don't think they "relearn".

A normal shift around 1800 RPM's in drive is when it's rough but if you mash the pedal and force it to shift around 2500, it doesn't shift as rough.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

gd1R said:


> Update didn't fix the way mine shifts in low gears. Also, these aren't DSG transmissions so I don't think they "relearn".
> 
> A normal shift around 1800 RPM's in drive is when it's rough but if you mash the pedal and force it to shift around 2500, it doesn't shift as rough.


ive been going back and fourth from the VWoA and all they tell me "there is nothing else we can do " so you're telling me i have to drive a broken car ?


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

03boosted18 said:


> ive been going back and fourth from the VWoA and all they tell me "there is nothing else we can do " so you're telling me i have to drive a broken car ?


In the first lost you asked if anyone else is having this problem and if it seems to be normal. From what I've read, they are all like this. Also if you shift at a higher RPM, it doesn't do it. It seems to be the way it is programmed, probably for the gas mileage.


----------



## Samos95 (Apr 5, 2016)

gd1R said:


> Update didn't fix the way mine shifts in low gears. Also, these aren't DSG transmissions so I don't think they "relearn".
> 
> A normal shift around 1800 RPM's in drive is when it's rough but if you mash the pedal and force it to shift around 2500, it doesn't shift as rough.


These are not DSG transmissions. DSG is in the GLI if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dsg using the gli and maybe the Tdi also. But these transmissions suck lol. It jerks the car sometimes could spill my coffee in traffic. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Samos95 said:


> These are not DSG transmissions. DSG is in the GLI if I'm not mistaken.


You are correct.


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

Mine shifts smooth at higher RPM as well. Driving granny style results in the rougher shifting


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Sp33d said:


> Mine shifts smooth at higher RPM as well. Driving granny style results in the rougher shifting


:wave:


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sp33d said:


> Mine shifts smooth at higher RPM as well. Driving granny style results in the rougher shifting


Thats what mine does....software update did nothing at all for the way the car shifts. In stop and go traffic, the way it shifts is terrible. Best way to describe it is that it sling shots from 1-2 and 2-3, and then clunks back from 3-2, 2-1. Far from a smooth shifting trans. Lately the thing wants to be in 5th gear by 30 mph...it sucks. Dealer told me they have had numerous torque converter issues with the cars. 

The software updates are not recalls. They are TSB's ( Technical service bulletins ). The manufacturer will never notify a customer of a TSB because they aren't considered safety issues.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had my car at one dealer before for 4 weeks and they couldn't find any issues with the car then even told me " it drives how it should" so it should drive like a POS?

VW of America says what ever the dealer says they back it up so that gets no where lol

I might just trade it in since i sit in traffic everyday for work and if i have coffee i have to hold it so i don't spill it from shaking so violently.


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

Sp33d said:


> Mine shifts smooth at higher RPM as well. Driving granny style results in the rougher shifting


I'm been using just the Tiptronic the last few days and I noticed better gas mileage. It spends too much time shifting and searching for gears in drive.


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

same, this car in tiptronic drives great.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

In tipronic your meaning the " plus and minus "? Not the S mode or super mode correct? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## gd1R (Mar 29, 2016)

03boosted18 said:


> In tipronic your meaning the " plus and minus "? Not the S mode or super mode correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Correct.


----------



## 03boosted18 (Apr 6, 2009)

gd1R said:


> Correct.


That's kind of a bummer


----------

